# Self defense competition



## nlkenpo (Nov 17, 2006)

Because there's not much happening outhere on the "Members in Motion" forum, I'll just post another one of my clips for you to watch and comment on.

The problem in this competition was that only seconds before the event started, we were told that there was no "slow first than streetspeed" to be done. Techniques were to be done only once, so that took a little improvising...;-)


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 17, 2006)

It look great the techniques looked to be right on for the most part not bad for doing it only once.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 21, 2006)

You looked fine, you attackers could show some more committment to their attacks, for more realism.


----------

